# Sick leave



## rd123 (Dec 17, 2019)

If I need to leave in between my shift being sick, can I use my available sick hours to the rest of my shift?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 17, 2019)

rd123 said:


> If I need to leave in between my shift being sick, can I use my available sick hours to the rest of my shift?


Yes, partner with HR.


----------

